# Miniteich in Weinfass Fragen über Fragen



## shivade (16. Apr. 2009)

Liebe erfahrene Hobby-Gartenteich-Mitglieder!

Erstmal ein dickes Lob an alle, Eure Beiträge und Bilder machen wirklich Laune!
Ich habe es in diesem Jahr gewagt, und für unseren Garten ein halbiertes Weinfass ( ca. 46cm hoch, 70cm Durchmesser ) bestellt.
Dank des Durchschmökerns von einigen Büchern und Nymphaion, bin ich auch schon einen kleinen Schritt weitergekommen.
Trotzdem würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn Ihr mir auch noch etwas helfen könntet, und muß Euch deswegen mit einigen Fragen nerven...
Ich würde das Fass erstmal ein paar Wochen ohne Pflanzen bewässern.
Falls es hoffentlich auch dicht ist, brauche ich unbedingt Teichfolie? Ich würde es auch im Winter draussen stehen lassen, samt winterharten Pflanzen.
Teicherde würde ich mir zwecks Algenbildung auch sparen, also unten nur eine Schicht Kies und Sand.
Falls ich einen Sprudelstein einsetze, brauche ich dann trotzdem eine Wasserpumpe?
Und nachdem das Fass eher im Schatten steht (maximal 2 Stunden Sonne in der Früh) bin ich mir von meiner Pflanzenwahl und Anzahl her nicht so sicher.
Kann ich es trotzdem mit Pflanzen versuchen die einen eher sonnigen Standort brauchen?
Hier meine kleine Auswahl:
__ Wasserhahnenfuß
__ Krebsschere
__ Wasserschlauch
__ Seekanne
__ Rohrkolben (Typha lugdunensis)
__ Pfeilkraut
__ Blutweiderich
Sumpf-Dotterblume
und natürlich gerne noch eine Seerose..
Nymphaion hat mir von Seerosen wegen des Schattens schon abgeraten, aber kennt Ihr vielleicht trotzdem eine Sorte oder vergleichbare blühende Pflanze die nicht so sonnenhungrig ist?

So, das wär's erstmal,
ich freue mich auf Eure Antworten,
vielen Dank und sonnige Grüsse,
die neugierige Katja


----------



## Christine (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Miniteich in Weinfass Fragen über Fragen*

Hallo Katja,

herzlich :Willkommen2 bei uns.

1. Manchmal dauert das bei Holzfässern ein bisschen, bis die dicht sind, oft muss das Holz erst wieder quellen.
2. Bei Weinfässern hat sich bewährt, das Wasser ein paarmal zu wechseln, bevor es endgültig drin bleibt.
3. Die Pflanzenauswahl sieht ganz gut aus
4. Wenn Werner keine passende Seerose für Dich kennt, gibbet keine. 2 Stunden Sonne sind definitv zu wenig
5. Mit __ Krebsschere und __ Seekanne ist der Platz auch schon ausgereizt, da brauchst Du keine Seerose mehr.
6. Wie soll der Sprudelstein denn sprudeln ohne Pumpe? (Steine, die von selbst sprudeln kenn ich nur mit Latschenkieferduft für die Badewanne)
7. Wenn das Fass draussen bleiben soll, achte darauf, dass es nicht im Nassen steht, sonst gammelt es von unten weg.

So - und nun viel Spaß beim Basteln und vergiß die Fotos nicht!


----------



## Eugen (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Miniteich in Weinfass Fragen über Fragen*

hallo Katja

Folie brauchst du nicht unbedingt. Das Faß muß halt dicht sein.
70cm Durchmesser sind nicht die Welt. 
Von daher leichte Kritik an deiner Pflanzenauswahl :

_ Wasserhahnenfuß_ braucht leicht fliessendes Gewässer und breitet sich gut aus. ==> nur bedingt geeignet.
_ Krebsschere_ wird bis zu 50cm im Durchmesser und kommt im Sommer an die Oberfläche. ==> nur bedingt geeignet.
_ Wasserschlauch_ ist recht zierlich
_ Seekanne_ wuchert wie ...  kann man aber gut ausdünnen.
_ Rohrkolben (Typha lugdunensis)_ 
_ Pfeilkraut_ 
_ Blutweiderich_ 
_Sumpf-Dotterblume_ nicht zu tief stellen,ist eine Sumpfpflanze (wie der Name ja schon sagt. 

..eine Seerose..[/ kannst du probieren,wenn dann ein Zwerg,aber siehe Werner: zu wenig Sonne

Meine Ergänzung :
UW -Pflanzen : __ Hornkraut o.ä.  unbedingt nötig wg Algenkonkurrenz, ev. noch Nadelsimse
ansonsten :
__ Froschbiss sieht auch schön aus. Gauklerblume und __ Hechtkraut blühen das ganze Jahr über und sind nicht soo wüchsig.
__ Schwanenblume und __ Froschlöffel haben schöne Blütenstände
Und all dies ist winterhart.


----------



## shivade (16. Apr. 2009)

Hallo Blumenelse und Eugen!

Vielen vielen Dank für Eure schnellen & hilfreichen Antworten!
Jetzt bin ich noch einen kleinen Schritt näher an meiner kleinen Oase dran!
Hmm ja, das mit dem Sprudelstein... Schäm!
Dann leg ich mir vielleicht doch eine kleine Wasserpumpe zu.

Danke, lieber Eugen für Deine vielen Pflanzentipps!
dann werde ich wohl auf die __ Krebsschere oder __ Seekanne verzichten.
Den __ Wasserschlauch möchte ich gerne einpflanzen um meine Nachbarn vor eventuellen Mücken-Plagen zu schützen...

Einen schönen Abend Euch, und sobald ich Fotos habe, lasse ich sie Euch natürlich sofort sehen!
Liebe Grüsse,
Katja


----------



## Eugen (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Miniteich in Weinfass Fragen über Fragen*

Hi Katja,
da hast du mich falsch verstanden.
Die __ Seekanne kannst du schon einsetzen, mußt halt nur ausdünnen,wenn es zu viel wird.
Ansonsten ist das eine meiner Lieblinge, da sie auch recht lang blüht.


----------



## shivade (16. Apr. 2009)

Hallo Eugen,
nochmal Danke!
Ja, ich finde die __ Seekanne auch wunderschön!
Und nachdem mir ja leider  alle von Seerosen abraten, überleg ich mir das mit der Seekanne dann doch wieder!
Bis bald,
Katja


----------



## Christine (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Miniteich in Weinfass Fragen über Fragen*

Hallo Katja,

wenn Du das Wasser bewegst, brauchst Du Dich vor Mückenplagen nicht zu fürchten, die wohnen bei Deinen Nachbarn in der dunklen Regentonne...


----------



## Kimba95 (23. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Miniteich in Weinfass Fragen über Fragen*

Hallo,
da der Thread schon älter ist, würde ich gerne mal Fotos vom Weinfass sehen und wie sich alles so entwickelt hat, da ich mir auch so ein Fass anschaffen möchte.
Hat es Zweck, das Fass noch im Oktober aufzustellen?


----------

